# iCal : masquer certains calendriers et leurs rappels/alarmes



## jchantraine (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai un MacBook Pro sous Lion, un iPhone 4 et un iPad 2. Tous les appareils est parfaitement à jour.

Via MobileMe, j'ai plusieurs calendriers qui se mettent automatiquement à jour sur tous mes appareils (via push).

Le problème est que l'iPad passe dans les main de tout le monde (qd des potes viennent à la maison, etc). Et ça m'embête d'avoir les notifications et rappels de tous mes calendriers... J'ai alors masqué dans iCal (de l'iPad) tous les calendriers sauf un mais les rappels et notifications des calendriers masqués s'affichent tjs...

Savez-vous comment régler ça sans modifier le réglage sur le serveur car je veux tjs TOUS les calendriers et TOUS les rappels/notifications sur mon Mac et mon iPhone.

Merci !!!


----------



## jchantraine (29 Septembre 2011)

Personne n'a d'idée ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Septembre 2011)

Dans les réglages du calendrier sur l'iPad ce n'est pas prévu.
Une possibilité (astuce) est de créer un calendrier vide qui sera réglé comme affiché par défaut sur l'iPad.


----------



## jchantraine (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci !

Mais... 

Je ne comprends pas l'utilité de ce calendrier vide car j'aurai toujours les notifications des autres calendriers (qui ne sont "que" masqués). Non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Septembre 2011)

Malheureusement oui !
Mais sur iPad (à part cette petite astuce pour la visu) tu ne pourras pas empêcher les mises à jour des autres calendriers 
Voir si des réglages sont possibles sur ical (MAC)...Mais je ne le pense pas...
Mais bon, on ne laisse pas non plus ses amis "fureter" dans son iPad...


----------

